# Hydrovane Compressor Parameters



## BenNW (Oct 21, 2021)

Hi everyone I have a Hydrovane Compressor 
Model 837-PSAS08 4035V100
The driver is a Jaguar VXM30K

does anyone out there have any of the parameters for these please?

or any advice on where I may find them?

any information is greatly appreciated.

ThaNike


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

*click here for the canada service guys*
*the site might have info on these.*
*or click here for the basic sales manual*


----------

